# New User Here



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

We've owned our 2007 Outback 26RLS since October 2006, but didn't know about this site till now. We mainly get away for the weekend here and there, and sometimes it's a chore just to do that. I guess if we went to campgrounds that offered wi-fi access, we could get away more. Then I wouldn't have to worry about being on call.


----------



## CW2Jason (Nov 27, 2011)

Congratulation, I too just recently purchased an outback travel trailer. Welcome to the site. I hope you find this site as useful as I have. The people here are very helpful and there has to be a topic on just about everything. Enjoy your Outback!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Glad you found us! Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

So glad you found the site after so long! There is a lot of great information here!

S


----------



## OutbackKampers (Mar 25, 2012)

When we decided to start camping, I found it very hard to get away. There was always something to get done around the house, and at work. This is our third year camping, and now I can't wait to get to the next campground. The kids love getting away, and I've learned to take more time for relaxing. I've also found it's easier to get through the work week after a weekend of fun and relaxation with the family. Happy camping, and enjoy yourself!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome! Glad you found us...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

Welcome! I've only been a member here a little while and have learned alot. There are some good peeps here as well that I'm slowly getting to know.

We make time at least once a month for a camp trip, but would do it every weekend if we could. Hopefully, in the near future, I'll be picking up some contract work and we'll begin traveling the states.


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you for all of the responses! We used to have a Coleman Westlake popup prior to this, and while we enjoyed it, it was time to move up as the set up and packing for a trip was a chore. Also, much better in the middle of November on those cold nights.


----------



## hoosier steve (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

